# Weed Smell



## Basscrazy86 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys I bought a car two month back and he used to smoke in the car. I've tried frebreeze and air freshners I've got new mats etc but no matter how much I drench the seats with frebreeze everyone sits in it and says stinks of weed 

It's a car that is likely to get pulled by police anyway so need to get rid does anyone know of any products to get it gone and replace with fragrance 


Thanks all


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There are various products you can use, an enzyme odour eater will remove the smell from the carpets and the seats but it will be a very laborious job to complete.

There are also air con odour bombs, these come in an aerosol can and you basically start your car up and run the air con according to the instructions and then press in the plunger on the can, put it in the foot well , shut the door and let it do it's thing.

Both can be bought from various suppliers that advertise on this site :thumb:


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd say attempt to valet the upholstery with a wet and dry vacuum. You can rent a rug doctor machine from Morrison's I believe, and I think these have the little hand held sprayer attachment which is easier for car seats.

Koch Chemie do a liquid for upholstery cleaning, to be used either by hand or with a wet and dry vac. This time of year id definitely say the vac is the best way as it's not warm enough to allow the seats just to dry so the vac will suck most of the moisture out.

Like this link below:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you bought your car off King Willy I'd say you're tackling an impossible task :lol:


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> If you bought your car off King Willy I'd say you're tackling an impossible task


Either that or cheech and chong 






+1 On Koch chemie pol star, great at getting stuff out just don't let it near your eyes.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Well worth changing the pollen filter as well, could well be a load of junk in there holding the smell.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would copy the request you put on here just in case you get stopped .(might help , might not ), The majority of the officers will see you are genuine but the ones that don't will just search the car and find nothing .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.odorrescue.com/
https://carpro.uk.com/collections/vendors?q=Clobberizer
Ozone machine is the best solution, however not cheap for a decent one but you can hire them, shampoo the interior carpets and seats and all the nooks and crannies and not be forgetting the roof lining, seat belts and glove box consols with an enzyme product such as bio brisk or valet pro's enzyme cleaner or something alike.
Also like said in the previous post's replace cabin.pollen filter, if you do have one a steam cleaner would be a valuable piece of kit if you weren't using an Ozone machine.
Plenty of scrubbing with interior brushes and wiping using loads of microfibre cloths, a painstaking and time-consuming job but worth it.
Some people say use odour bombs I've not used one that I can honestly say has been up to my expectations.
Hope I've been of help.:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Dakota Odour bomb worked a treat for me in the past when all else failed!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Take it to a music festival and they will pay to go in it

My daughter spilled and left a pint of milk in her car in hot day, so what we did was soak the carpets and fabric with bio brisk,left overnight saturated.
Next day wet and dry hoover 3 passes and then suck suck suck.
We also did roof liner as traps smell and rear parcel shelf as well.
Wiped all plastic then the bomb re circulated and left outside a couple of windy days with doors and windows down for 2 days and it was gone by the end.
Used stronger solution in the wet and dry valet pro HD carpet cleaners it’s good stuff.
We also fabrezed a few times into material of seats.
If this had not worked it was odour eater next


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i used megs odour bomb (forget correct name) and that worked well in a smoked in car....


is the car a scoobie?


----------



## stubobby (Mar 2, 2018)

To get rid of smell in carpet or seat - first get autoglym upholstery shampoo or similar and give a good wash. Then get a steam cleaner with suitable attachment and go over them...

THEN - once 100% DRY - can’t stress that enough - cover in talc and then vacuum out.

Note that if the seats are still wet or greasy the talc will stick and the process won’t work...

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've tried the following-
Mequires bomb
APC and hand rag everything
Feebreze
Deodoriser spray
Steamed head cloth and seats
Air fresheners galore

None of the above work. 
Car still stinks of it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

C-220 said:


> I've tried the following-
> Mequires bomb
> APC and hand rag everything
> Feebreze
> ...


Given you've tried quite a bit and it still stinks have you tried searching the car from top to bottom just in case the previous owner had any cannabis stashed which they've forgotten about and that's where the smell is coming from?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Guys, new member just joined and posted once... asking how to remove the smell of weed. No-one else a bit suspicious about this? Next we'll be offering best ways to remove blood, semen & what detailing chemicals can dissolve a body.

:lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

C-220 said:


> I've tried the following-
> Mequires bomb
> APC and hand rag everything
> Feebreze
> ...


it's possibly impregnated in the softer plastics, seat foams and other hidden areas too

Have you..
washed the seat belts ? 
cleaned the sun visors ? 
cleaned inside the glovebox ??

You might have to take the carpet out for a very thorough wet vac, ditto any parcel shelf, mats and boot carpets


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

I think dallas paint correction on YouTube did a video on removing smoke fom a car. Worth looking up for a few ideas


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I've had a recent success removing cigarette smoke smell from a car using Airvidox which is a Chlorine dioxide treatment. Even though I managed to mess the part where I was supposed to turn on the air con and let it recirculate (I had it wrongly set to normal mode so the gas mostly left the car via the vents).

It left the car smelling like a swimming pool for about 4-5 days, but now that smell has gone so has the trace of cigarettes. Got it for £20 on Amazon with free delivery.

Now whether it's as good with weed I wouldn't know, but I reckon it's worth a try.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Guys, new member just joined and posted once... asking how to remove the smell of weed. No-one else a bit suspicious about this? Next we'll be offering best ways to remove blood, semen & what detailing chemicals can dissolve a body.
> 
> :lol:


Now that you mention it...


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Macca666. Not found anything so far. I think it really is just the smell has become impregnated into everything.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

id check under the back seats - classic place to stash things.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

G101 to clean everything Be careful with the dilution and wear gloves


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

gallon of petrol and an oily rag - should come up a treat!

glad youve kicked the habit tho - you didnt really believe we'd fall for the 'i bought a car stinking of weed trick' lol


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

The smell of cannabis is extremely difficult to get rid of, as its probably in the headlining of the vehicle and every other fabric or soft furnishing in the car.

If it helps, the Vietnamese use mothballs to disguise the smell of cannabis whilst its growing, in their set ups.

You need something that will eliminate odours after a deep wet and dry vac, such as Chemical Guys Zesty Lemon and Lime Odour Eliminator.

Change the pollen filter too.


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Nanoman said:


> Guys, new member just joined and posted once... asking how to remove the smell of weed. No-one else a bit suspicious about this? Next we'll be offering best ways to remove blood, semen & what detailing chemicals can dissolve a body.
> 
> :lol:



My exact same first thought too.

Looked at suspals comprehensive answer and realized why I love this site so much very informative answer.
No photos of car (major disappointment). I wonder if I would have brought this car if it stunk of drugs and was a coppers wet dream to stop and search :devil:
Now ive just seen Jessie from breaking bad in the posts you guys are making this Monday go a whole lot better thank you:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My car stank of dog, especially if it'd not been used for a few days and it was warm, and I tried the following:
pressure wash the removeable panels 2 or 3 times
Fabreeze
interior cleaner scrub
shake n vac stuff

Then this: which has got rid of it completely: https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-interior/fabric-upholstery-cleaning/enzyme-car-odour-destroyer/

Its a new product from us (only launched to our customers on Friday) but one I have taken a deep personal interest in and can vouch for its effectiveness. £8.99 so wont break the bank, and no effort involved either.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

A trick i have seen work to great effect in the past is: 

Half a bucket of hot water and a good glug of household bleach pine or lemon scented ideally. 
Stir it up so it foams a little. 
Stand it in the car (Boot floor with parcel shelf out, or in the passenger foot well.)
Leave it over night with the windows and doors closed. 

Following day it will have helped neutralize the smell, it was a trick i was told by a valeter that worked for a second hand car dealer, (yes the jumbo sponge and TFR type). 

I must admit for the cost and effort it took the results were really good. Couple this with the shampooing of the seats and interior, even taking the seats out to really get the best access to them,
new mats, new pollen filter etc..


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mixture of white vinegar in water, left in a tray overnight is also apparently a good deodorizer - I think weed smell is on another level though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Odour bomb, if you need one ASAP even Halfords sell some


----------

